# CD drive will not eject



## sup2jzgte

The oddest thing keep happening to my old Dell 2400.  I just put this into a new case for my brother and the CD drive would not eject, so while trouble shooting I found that if I unplug the IDE cable from the Mobo I can eject the drive, once I plug the cable back in the drive is no longer functional. Does anyone know what the deal is?  I tried 3 different cable and still the samething.


----------



## Vizy

possible some sopftware s trying to read the drive during. how long do u wait for the drive to eject after it wont. also, try an alternative way to eject, such as in itunes or any media player, press eject. also c if a good poke in the eject hole would get it working, or maybe restart ur comp


----------



## sup2jzgte

Vizy93 said:


> possible some sopftware s trying to read the drive during. how long do u wait for the drive to eject after it wont. also, try an alternative way to eject, such as in itunes or any media player, press eject. also c if a good poke in the eject hole would get it working, or maybe restart ur comp



Thing is there is no software on the HD, it is blank because I cleaned it and Im going to reinstall windows.


----------



## Vizy

sup2jzgte said:


> Thing is there is no software on the HD, it is blank because I cleaned it and Im going to reinstall windows.



first reinstall windows, if possible, then check. im not a pro or anything but check the back of ur drive and check if any pins are bent or anything


----------



## sup2jzgte

There is no pins missing on the drive but it looks like there is one missing on the IDE port on the mobo.


The missing pin is the 10th pin from the left on the top row. its either 19 or 20 pin


----------



## The_Other_One

Sounds like the cable's bad or your plugging it in backwards.  Also, check your jumpers.  This usually isn't the case, but I guess it could cause them to not eject.


----------



## SirKenin

Swap the optical drive.  It's no good.


----------



## sup2jzgte

SirKenin said:


> Swap the optical drive.  It's no good.



Tried 2 different ones and they are doing the samething


----------



## SirKenin

Odd..  Very odd.  I ran into the same thing a couple of times and the drive was no good.  Next thing is to disconnect the hard drive and see if it still does it.  Also, take the CD ROM out of the case, unplug all other peripherals from the motherboard (such as drives and USB plugs) and try it.  It may be a grounding problem on the chassis.


----------



## The_Other_One

Have you tried another cable?  I've had the same problem before as mentioned above.  I suppose it could even be a bad IDE controller...  I had a motherboard die once.  Besides not showing anything on the screen, the optical drives wouldn't eject when connected.  I kind of doubt this would be the case with you as IDE controllers usually don't simply die, but it's a thought.


----------



## Vizy

The_Other_One said:


> Have you tried another cable?





sup2jzgte said:


> I tried 3 different cable and still the samething.





And whoever said that u might be plugging in the cable backwards has a point...have u tried that dude?


----------



## Kornowski

Can you open it by sticking a paper clip in the tiny hole at the front?


----------



## sup2jzgte

Kornowski said:


> Can you open it by sticking a paper clip in the tiny hole at the front?



Yes and to answer the question above.................no Im plugging them in the right way


----------



## Klue22

when that happened to me i used a crowbar, lol


----------



## Vizy

Klue22 said:


> when that happened to me i used a crowbar, lol



lol, i dont even remember posting on this thread...oh ok its like 12 days old


----------



## Kornowski

sup2jzgte said:


> Yes and to answer the question above.................no Im plugging them in the right way



Hmm, Can you open it up to see if any of the wires inside have come loose and need re-soldering?

I guess you could allways keep a paper clip near your computer


----------



## dznutz

swap cable.  do it


----------



## cohen

The same happened to my friend - try right clicking on the drive in windows explorer and hit eject.... it might work at least it did for my friend.


----------



## G25r8cer

vk3fcll said:


> The same happened to my friend - try right clicking on the drive in windows explorer and hit eject.... it might work at least it did for my friend.



Man are you ever at school? How do you get that many posts? You spend more time on here than me and im on here alot!! Seriously, do you go to school?


----------



## Vizy

lol


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> Man are you ever at school? How do you get that many posts? You spend more time on here than me and im on here alot!! Seriously, do you go to school?



lol - uumm currently on holidays  - i go back on the 8th 

But uumm... when i'm at school every lunch + recess and during ICT / IT time i come on here


----------

